# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team استفسار ؟  عن البوكسات

## آبو بدرر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
ما شاء الله انبهررت فعلا من وجود هذا القسم , وهو قسم رااائع جدا  
اشكر القائمين عليه كل الشكر والتوفيق ..  
عندي استفسارات بسيطه ..  
بالنسبه للبوكس متى استخدمه .. عندي اكثر من جهاز يطفى فجاه سامسونج S3  ..  
يكون في الشاحن .. بعد نص ساعة اجي احصله طافي جدا .. لا يثبل كمبيوتر ولا شاحن ولا بطاريه ولا شي .. 
هل في هذه الحاله تكون مهمة البوكس .. ام ان الآي سي بور تبع الجهاز تعطل ..  
وحبيت اسال كم سعر الجهاز البوكس z3x-jtag  
وشكرا كل الشكر*

----------


## sab_bane

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
أولا بالنسبة ل s3  فيها مشاكل كثيرة فيما يتعلق ب EMMC أما الأجهزة التي توقفت أثناء التحديث فيتم إصلاحها

----------

